# wrff trikes



## schwinnman (Sep 21, 2014)

I just got a wrff trike snoop dog edition needs front right rim and the spinners I never saw this thing until today im glad I didn't pay for it I have clue where to get parts or what it is worth I posted pic when I can get cam. to work .


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 21, 2014)

a friend of mine found one and I have it up for sale, it is exactly the same as yours. I have seen them sell $50 to $150 based on condition. You can ride it as a bike with a passenger standing on the platform, or ride as a scooter.


----------



## schwinnman (Sep 21, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> a friend of mine found one and I have it up for sale, it is exactly the same as yours. I have seen them sell $50 to $150 based on condition. You can ride it as a bike with a passenger standing on the platform, or ride as a scooter.




do you know where I can get parts?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 23, 2014)

I have no idea where to get the parts. I don't think they made spare parts and if they did I doubt you will find them.


----------



## spoker (Sep 23, 2014)

maby a gocart shop or hardware shop mite have somthing,you may have to get 2 wheels so they match,is the one wheel no repairable?or one of the kides bikes with wheels,iv never seen one,but my dad used to say its not complicated,its just bolts and nuts


----------

